# VG30e Performance Build



## Prozacmci (Apr 17, 2013)

Well Im new to this guys and need some help. I have an 86 and 87 2+2 and the motor from the 87 I want to do a performance rebuild, and drop into my 86. Any input or suggestions on what to use and where to get parts will be really helpful.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check out this site; lots of good Z31 info:

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM


----------



## speedingdan (Jun 9, 2014)

You could find the parts you need from classifieds section or maxspeedingrods.co.uk store


----------

